# John Deere Tiller



## SteveCi (Apr 8, 2019)

Will a MO3262X150480 tiller currently on a GX 345 mount on X500 series tractor?
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Studhauler (Dec 8, 2019)

Anything will mount with enough fabrication.


----------

